# Bash Guard, do I need one?



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a xtr crank from Shawnee (ceramikoat) and I was wondering if I need a bash guard. 
My present bike with Truvativ crank has one but not sure if its necessary. Also its not rocky terrain where I ride so is there any other benefits?

So who runs em and who doesn't?


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

*depends*

do you ever bash your ring? they look nice though


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I run bash guards on my 1x8 drivetrain bikes, not my singlespeeds. The bash helps the chain stay on on the multi-gear setups but it's unnecessary on my singlespeed because I don't gnash rocks.

--Sparty


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

No.


----------



## john_boy (May 27, 2009)

I have not used one in the past two years and haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

as soon as i thought that myself i found a way to mash hard on mine. 
only happened that once. 
so no, i guess.


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

I use one, but I ride in some really rocky areas and want the extra protection. It's worth the extra weight to me.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I keep one on my SS 29r but not on my 26r SS for some reason, I guess it's because I ride the 29r a lot more. I've hit that bash guard hard on quit a few rocks when I lack depth perception (popping up too soon) and just getting tired through more rocks.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I guess I would have a bashguard if I needed it. I like seeing a nice chainring.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

if you have to ask then you do not need one


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

FoShizzle said:


> if you have to ask then you do not need one


What he said :thumbsup:


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> if you have to ask then you do not need one


That makes sense.

Thanks.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Dropout33 said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> Thanks.


having said that, i definitely do not "need" a bashguard either, but run one on my SS. I like the way it looks on the cranks i have and its their just in case i suppose.

but with your cranks, certainly if you dont need it, a bash is horrible idea since those particular cranks are made to run with a ring and no bash and they look sweet that way.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i've never needed a bashguard, nor do i like the looks.

like someone else said, if you have to ask, then you don't need it. save your money; save some weight.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

The chain will protect the ring. Pull it. Save the weight.


----------



## oldandrolling (Feb 14, 2018)

I ran a few years without a bash guard. Only had a few chain ring contacts without much damage to me or my bike. However, I do respect and try and avoid an OTB or slashed legs as much as possible. I added a bash guard and it did provide me with more confidence and security to take on bigger logs and rocks. I gave up my outer ring, which I hardly used anyway, to be more aggressive. It was the right decision for me.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

you bumped an eight year-old thread to tell us that? on your first post, oldandtrolling?


----------



## oldandrolling (Feb 14, 2018)

Got to start somewhere...


----------

